# GCKFA Annual Tourny Roll Call --



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

GULF COAST KAYAK FISHING ASSC Annual Tourney Roll-Call:


http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Tournament.htm


looks like the WX gods may smile on us yet again. Fingers Crossed.


Cheers!
Stressless


----------

